

ASCII Dicks API - lysol
http://dicks.heroku.com

======
gee_totes
How is this an API? All I can request is a different number of dicks, and
that's it. And then the dicks come out at random length.

Will there be a version 2? I would like parameters for length and girth, and
possibly a drop shadow.

------
snissn
cool screensaver

while true; do echo <http://dicks.heroku.com/66.txt|> xargs -P 16 curl -s;
done;

